# What Company Makes the Best Snowboards, & Why?



## boarderaholic

I like ski companies, just because their stuff tends to have a TON more quality in it. Don't get me wrong, core companies like Rome and Union makes SICK stuff too, but I've had more positive experiences with ski companies than core companies.

As for "best", it depends on what suits what YOU ride. Ie, a companies great freeride board may not necessarily suit you, who may enjoy freestyle alot.


----------



## Guest

best made snowboards i've seen are made by neversummer


----------



## BurtonAvenger

lamar, 5150, morrow, liquid, ltd they're the tits.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

NITRO - high spec materials, euro made, stiff as me first thing in the morning, saved my life a few times..... works well for me all day every day....


----------



## Guest

well neversummer has a 3 years warranty and i love mine but, my fav board to ride and the one i grab the most as i head out the door for some sliding is my option. i have beaten the poo out of it and after 4 years still rides great. made in canada too........my home and native land.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

I'm not knowledgable enough to really say who makes the best boards, but I personally really dig Salomon at the momen. But that's just because they're what I'm most familiar with. Every board I've ridden by them has been quality.


----------



## Guest

Tons of good companies.

Here's some love for the locals. Venture Snowboards


----------



## Guest

currently the brand I fell in love with is BATALEON! by riders for riders with no hidden corporations behind it - so it's all about putting your money back where it belongs - to riders
...wait... CONCAVE! if you don't give a damn about philosophy, check out their construction. Maybe I am late and someone else started doing it, but as far as I know it's the only brand that makes the base in 3D - makes sense - decreases possibility of catching that nasty edge on the rail... ouch!
am not gonna bore you with tech stuff - if you feel like it go to bataleon.com and see for yourself.

other than that:
lib tech - went through a few of them, love'em!
salomon - still love'em, even though I broke one of the top freestyle models 4 years ago
morrow - same story as with salomon - although it was their 3d revert model with some wicked new core technology (about 7-8 years ago, dunno if they got any better - I know the technology is still the same) anyways love them, cause Todd Richards use to ride for them.
burton - crap. c'mon guys, we all know it's crap
forum - rewind 6-7 years ago - they had the best snowboarders in the world on 1 team!!! Thanx Peter Line


----------



## EverBorN

As far as experience goes I don't have enough to make a call on that. However, as far as research goes and mean, LOTS of research... Burton hands down. Burton has a rule, everyone that works for Burton HAS to snowboard a certain amount of times for the year with burton boards for feedback. If it snows alot outside they close the plant down & snowboard. Burton is super involved with there work & people that work for them. There isnt one company that does stuff like that.


----------



## killclimbz

EverBorN said:


> As far as experience goes I don't have enough to make a call on that. However, as far as research goes and mean, LOTS of research... Burton hands down. Burton has a rule, everyone that works for Burton HAS to snowboard a certain amount of times for the year with burton boards for feedback. If it snows alot outside they close the plant down & snowboard. Burton is super involved with there work & people that work for them. There isnt one company that does stuff like that.


Ummm, yeah.

Not one company? Patagonia comes to mind outside of snowboarding. They encourage their employeess to go surfing on breaks. If it's really huge they go surfing. Unity closes up and goes snowboarding if it dumps in summit.
As far as development goes. Lib Tech is introducing and trying more new tech than anyone right now. Let's not forget. Burton put spinners on their boards which did absolutely nothing but look neat.


----------



## EverBorN

killclimbz said:


> Ummm, yeah.
> 
> Not one company? Patagonia comes to mind outside of snowboarding. They encourage their employeess to go surfing on breaks. If it's really huge they go surfing. Unity closes up and goes snowboarding if it dumps in summit.
> As far as development goes. Lib Tech is introducing and trying more new tech than anyone right now. Let's not forget. Burton put spinners on their boards which did absolutely nothing but look neat.


I guess this turned into bash other people's posts instead of "Just curious what everyones opinion on it was" and for the spinner comment, hey why not? A company has to consider style as well as everything else that comes with making snowboards. Besides when your the best...you do what you want =)


----------



## killclimbz

Just putting it out there that Burton is not the leader in research as you make them out to be. They have done a lot for the sport and have done a lot of underhanded things too. They make some decent product, but I can almost always find something at the same price that works better. Even their super light board the Vapor isn't the lightest board out there. Elan gets that honor.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

EverBorN said:


> I guess this turned into bash other people's posts instead of "Just curious what everyones opinion on it was" and for the spinner comment, hey why not? A company has to consider style as well as everything else that comes with making snowboards. Besides when your the best...you do what you want =)


Sorry dude, but based on various things I've seen of you while wandering around on this forum (saying Burton bindings don't fit on non-Burton boards, comparing a Ride Decade to a Custom X based on conjecture, considering buying Burton Customs, picking up a Twin because it looks cool), I think it's safe to say that your research amounts to diddily squat. Burton makes some great gear and I have a lot of respect for them because they have remarkable advertising and a dominant marketshare in a competitive business, but there is no way that they are unequivocally make the best gear out there. If you had heavily ridden Burton's gear I'd respect your opinion as valid, but clearly you haven't.


----------



## EverBorN

I did not buy a burton twin because it looks cool i'm not really sure where you even pulled that one out of your ass & burton customs are a totaly normal binding, just because some people dont want to pay $350 bucks does not mean I don't know about the product. the thread was about say why you think the company you pick, is the best. not one person pick one and if your WRONG in MY opinion BASH HIM:dunno: Read things more carefully next time if you noticed on the thread about the burton bindings not fitting other boards I said "I HEARD THAT . . ." Never said I KNEW read more carefully please.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

EverBorN said:


> I did not buy a burton twin because it looks cool i'm not really sure where you even pulled that one out of your ass & burton customs are a totaly normal binding, just because some people dont want to pay $350 bucks does not mean I don't know about the product. the thread was about say why you think the company you pick, is the best. not one person pick one and if your WRONG in MY opinion BASH HIM:dunno: Read things more carefully next time if you noticed on the thread about the burton bindings not fitting other boards I said "I HEARD THAT . . ." Never said I KNEW read more carefully please.


You seem to have mistaken debate for bashing. I am simply pointing out that your stance is very poorly argued. Burton's the best because you researched it online, not because you rode it? Again, the internet is a very poor research for information unless you know exactly where to look. Burton's the best because they encourage folks to snowboard? I know at least a few companies give their employees the day off when it dumps and they get a chance at a pow day. I suspect most of them do, at least the privately owned ones (Capita, Rome, etc.). The only difference is they don't publish useless press releases when they do it (zing!).

Anyway, I am contesting your argument and your general credibility of your advice, so understand that I'm not attacking you personally, nor is killclimbz. So please stop taking it as such. It's an internet forum and I try not to go out of my way to antagonize folks unnecessarily.


----------



## Flick Montana

I'll be the first one to throw it out there: Rome.

Clearly, since they are the only boards I have purchased, they are my favorite. I don't have much cash so I have to love a board to buy it. I think they have great style and their boards have always worked really well for me. I don't care much for their clothes, but that wasn't in the topic title, hehe. Anyways, my Anthem is a 2004 and still going strong and I hope my Design lasts even longer.


----------



## Guest

I like Unity Snowboards for making me my Origins - bombproof pieces of plank, carbon kevlar, vectran and fibreglass. Springy, strong [email protected] sticks, built to stomp and to snap me back in place if I forget which stick I´m riding.

I like Capita Snowboards for making the Indoor/Outdoor series, serious fun sticks. Can take a lot of crap, and is a great snowboard to progress your style on. I hear other Capita sticks are good, too.

If I may mention bindings, too, I want to say Rome and Union. Both kick ass.


----------



## killclimbz

I'll second Unity. The Dominion is year in and year out one of the funniest freeride boards I have ridden/demo'd. 
Generally I gravitate towards the smaller companies. Neversummer, Unity, Rome, Venture, etc. They are not so geared towards mass production to the masses like Burton, K2, and so on.

EverBorN, I wasn't attacking you at all. I just disagreed with your statement about Burton. I pointed out other companies within and without the industry that do things you said specifically only Burton does. I apologize if you read it as an attack.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Ummm, yeah.
> 
> Burton put spinners on their boards which did absolutely nothing but look neat.



Come on, they didn't even look cool. I had to defend that shit all winter last year.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

banffbadass said:


> Come on, they didn't even look cool. I had to defend that shit all winter last year.


What's to defend? Who doesn't want a board with some fly dubs? LOL.


----------



## EverBorN

Here's my beef with what you guys did. the thread starter clearly states "Pick your company and why" thats what I did. It does NOT state you need high amount of experience to voice your opinion.. I clearly said that MY INFO is soloy coming off of RESEARCH and NOT experience, that way anyone who read my post and saw I picked burton would know it's from RESEARCH and NOT experience. I am still not seeing why you guys started an issue over it? It's almost as if you saw burton up there you would have attacked whoever picked burton:dunno: Burton is obviously not a bad company to pick, there the face of snowboarding for a reason... and you also brought up a surfing company? What does that have anything to do with snowboarding & snowboarding companies, this is snowboarding forum. just not understanding where you guys assumed I bought a burton twin for its looks, obviously I have to love the decals/paint to want a board but alot more things fell in place for the reason I bought the burton twin. For the burton custom bindings i'm looking for a average/decent bindings for a good cost I do not need the best of the best. You also can't just say my research is just WRONG that doesnt make any sense. I'm not picking burton to back up MY product I have a burton board BECAUSE of my research. If you wanna have a research war you will lose... Burton has so many boards on the top 10 lists for the last 10 years, Awards, GREAT reviews on just about EVERY burton product made. Like I said before there the face of snowboarding for a reason =/


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Top 10 boards for the last top 10 years. Sounds like you're a transworld subscriber. News flash good wood is a crock of shit. Also you seem to have gotten overly butt hurt that people pointed out some flaws in your thinking, which incase you didn't know it is a form of debate. 

Realistically there is NO one best company its all personal preference. Frankly I find products from all companies I love and I hate. I can guarantee I've probably ridden more boards from most companies than any one person on this forum. With saying that I can safely say what you have used as research is not even 10% of what you can do to actually find out about a product. Most people that say Burton haven't ridden much else and are on it, 10 years ago I rocked head to toe Burton, the company changed and with it my tastes. But getting overly butt hurt when people debate with your statements is retarded. Metal up son.


----------



## EverBorN

BurtonAvenger said:


> Top 10 boards for the last top 10 years. Sounds like you're a transworld subscriber. News flash good wood is a crock of shit. Also you seem to have gotten overly butt hurt that people pointed out some flaws in your thinking, which incase you didn't know it is a form of debate.
> 
> Realistically there is NO one best company its all personal preference. Frankly I find products from all companies I love and I hate. I can guarantee I've probably ridden more boards from most companies than any one person on this forum. With saying that I can safely say what you have used as research is not even 10% of what you can do to actually find out about a product. Most people that say Burton haven't ridden much else and are on it, 10 years ago I rocked head to toe Burton, the company changed and with it my tastes. But getting overly butt hurt when people debate with your statements is retarded. Metal up son.



Think you need to scroll back and see what the problem was. . Then you clearly see there was no debate till I brought up there was problem. I dont think comments like "Your research is wrong" is starting a debate..? also "Let's not forget. Burton put spinners on their boards which did absolutely nothing but look neat." ~ "I think it's safe to say that your research amounts to diddily squat" Please explain nicely what this has to do with a debate..? I think tons of research on the product amounts to something, it's a little better then ridding ONE brand and just picking them because you dont know anything about the other brands, how is that valid? Research says alot and some of the things i named as the research I have done, is a very little part of what I have actually researched. No one else felt like debating on the otehr brands everyone else put? Guess you guys just had a problem with the burton post? That again...was clearly stated that it was based off research.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

there is a lot of hate towards Burton and it is interesting. for sure it is easy to feel like you are supporting the under dog, but knocking the top dog.

burton did well to corner a market early on and make massive capital because of it. this capital is now used to maintain their market position thru an influential team of professionals and a shit load of marketing.

does that guarntee that their products are the doggy's dangler? course not. but at the same time, it doesn't suggest that they no longer try to make good stuff.

i have had a few burton products. some broke, but their customer service was quick, courteous and generous. i have other stuff that still works and i cannot fault it. is it the best? well i dunno, and i won't know until i have tried absolutely everything that is out there! does it work for me tho? hells yeah. so who cares? let's go riding!

remember, opinions are like arseholes! we've all got one!


----------



## killclimbz

EverBorN said:


> Guess you guys just had a problem with the burton post? That again...was clearly stated that it was based off research.


Your Burton post stated things as fact which were certainly not true. I just pointed that out. If you going to say "no one but Burton does this" and that's not true, people are going to speak up. Sorry man, but people are going to say something. Especially on the intraweb. Which brings up another thing. This is nothing to get worked up over.


----------



## Guest

kimchijajonshim said:


> I know at least a few companies give their employees the day off when it dumps and they get a chance at a pow day. I suspect most of them do, at least the privately owned ones (Capita, Rome, etc.). The only difference is they don't publish useless press releases when they do it (zing!).


prior has a sign on the door saying winter hours 9 to 5 except if it snows 20+cm. theres another company that makes good boards, real stiff tho, more freeride/ backcountry oriented not the best for the park rat.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

I am partial to Gnu because for the most part, the boards are made locally (and by locally I mean this contenant, lol). Nothing really against foreign made boards (and there are some REALLY good foreign boards) but its nice to the the "underdogs" keeping their heads up against companies like the Big "B". I guess it all really boils down to personal preference at the end of the day (there is someone on the forums that swears by Lamar, for instance, say no more).


----------



## Guest

I guess it all depends on what you like. My favorites are Never Summer and GNU.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Even their super light board the Vapor isn't the lightest board out there. Elan gets that honor.


Is that up to date? Or did Rome pass Elan this year with the Design? If im remember right last years libtech website quoted the cygnus the lightest in the world. this year it only quotes it as a lightweight board.

I got an email announcing about Rome's new website a while back. It had a bunch of info on new stuff in the email. It talked about the Design being the world's lightest snowboard. 


(i deleted the email accidentaly so i may have misread what they said.)
So if someone can varify that, that would be great.

*on topic. my favorite is Rome


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

i dont know best board company but my favorite is forum


----------



## killclimbz

midwestrider said:


> Is that up to date? Or did Rome pass Elan this year with the Design? If im remember right last years libtech website quoted the cygnus the lightest in the world. this year it only quotes it as a lightweight board.
> 
> I got an email announcing about Rome's new website a while back. It had a bunch of info on new stuff in the email. It talked about the Design being the world's lightest snowboard.
> 
> 
> (i deleted the email accidentaly so i may have misread what they said.)
> So if someone can varify that, that would be great.
> 
> *on topic. my favorite is Rome


It's possible that they did. I know Elan had it last year. I haven't kept that up to date. El or Shay probably know who is currently the lightest.


----------



## Guest

I never knew the Cygnus was even on the list as one of the lightest. Always thought Elan had the lightest for last year. Does anyone know know whos is the lightest for this year? Still wish I had $ 1200 to crack out on a Cygnus, That's a really sick board...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Elan Inverse is the lightest and probably the only board I ever thought I was going to break when I buttered it.


----------



## Guest

You know the routine, if you want light, you've gotta sacrifice strength, unless you want to spend over $600, then you get both


----------



## Guest

my bad. instead of the cygnus. i meant the inverse


----------



## Guest

midwestrider said:


> my bad. instead of the cygnus. i meant the inverse


I'll take either one......


----------



## bravo_castle

killclimbz said:


> ...SNIP...
> Burton put spinners on their boards which did absolutely nothing but look neat.















:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bravo_castle

The best board for what ??

For ME, I like Never Summer.
Quality construction, 3 year warranty & they're made locally. 
Win, Win, Win IMHO.


----------



## bravo_castle

*Dogpile !!*

EverBorN : Get the sand out of your vagina.

I respect Burton for their business related success. :thumbsup: 
But why pay Burton's inflated prices, when other companies make products that are just as good if not better & a better value.

Sure Burton's name is EVERYWHERE, they have the capital to spend on massive amounts of advertising. 
I among others consider those magazine 'reviews' to be cleverly disguised advertising campaigns nothing more.


----------



## Guest

bravo_castle said:


> :laugh: :laugh:



.................priceless


----------



## Dcp584

Rome is my brand of choice. It is not the only thing I have ridden. I still own the first two boards I ever rode which are both burtions plus I have one Palmer/Bud Light board. But about 4 years ago one of the guys at the local shop told me I should try out a Rome. So I ended up buying a 156 Anthem (still have it by the way)and I've never looked back. My riding progressed so much cause of that board ( although I'm sure anything besides my 169 bullet would have as well) which is why I'm partial to Rome. Plus I dig the way the company is run; it's not so commercial and the people are pretty friggin cool. But as of last year I got a 155 Agent and I've never felt more stable in spins, even little 180s feel f'n great. So i'm hopin that my Agent will do the same for me that my Anthem did.

Anyways, it true that you will never find which board company is "THE BEST" casue it all based on opinion. So if someone says "The people at Burton are a bunch of tools and are only about slapping thier label all over everything they make so you can be walking billboard for them" don't take it personally, if you like them that cool its not a big deal.

oh and uhh BTdubbs

Burton Sucks

hahahahah just playin.... but really they do


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> Sara wants to snowboard with her friends. Never did it before. So mommy and daddy go spend money in a prime retail snowboard shop. Ahhhhh says the salesman here is a BURTON! The originator of snowboarding. Mommy brings it home @ $399.00, sara also received the $250.00 burton jacket, the $199 burton pants, the $75.00 hat with logo and the $15.00 thong...forget the thong she got that on her own. Bottom line she is a walking greenhorn billboard for burton.



Haha this made me laugh! I am Sara! Only it's my money, not mom and dad's, and in my defense I had a rationale. I knew NOTHING about snowboarding, had $600 for ALL my gear (from the hat on my head to the board on my feet). I knew Burton because of their crazy branding ability. Therefore I spent more on what I thought would be quality softgoods (Burton), so if it turned out riding was not for me I could chalk the board etc. to a loss, but I'd still have a quality coat!

AND chances are most people do start boarding at an age where their parents will buy/gift them their gear. I won't begrudge them that fact, lucky them! Wish it was me! Everyone was a greenhorn once. I know I am.... and yeah it sucks. I know everyone's always looking at me thinking, "Wow! That girl is ridiculous." But I'll only get better and learn about new companies if I get out (Yes, is my spiffy Burton Chopper Jacket) and go for it.

Finally, I looked at this forum because I am looking for a new board and don't know where to turn. And after a very short first year of riding I am trying to figure out a fairly decent board to get and I still am not too familiar with other companies. So I think everyone should keep on with their recommendations, so people like me can learn something!


After a read through I realized this may come off as something other than lighthearted. But it really is! I did feel ridiculous in my $400 outfit on $200 of gear. But I also felt ridiculous falling on my a$$ about 40 times my first few days out, so I figure at least I was consistent!


----------



## Guest

There are alot of companies that make good boards but, I haven't tried every board every brand makes so I can't really make an educated reply to the question as to who makes the best board. And even if I could it would be a choice based on my personal preference.

However, with that being said from all the boards that I have used my favourite brand has to be Lib Tech and I'm actually a little shocked that they haven't been mentioned yet. Really well built boards, lots of pop, can take a beat'n and they've been making technological advances in board designs... banana tech, magne-traction, rib tech air core 

I'm biased though so what do I know.


----------



## Guest

i ride a roam vinyl, but i haven't ridden much else to compare it to. but i can say that my riding progressed a good deal in the year that i've ridden it compared to my p.o.s. blue light special board from sports authority (it was a gift from a friend to see if i'd really get into riding). i just feel more in control & my turns are smooth & not so forced. i know another year of riding helped me progress, but i think the board also had something to do with it.

i did ride some kind of burton when i first rented, but it was only a couple days & it was my first time out, so i can't really compare that,either.


----------



## lisevolution

I'm a big fan of Ride, equipment I've been using for the last 3yrs, this year I'm switching to LibTech because I like what they're doing with Technology and trying to advance the industry a bit. I would also stand by Nitro and the old school Morrow shit was crazy! I'm too big for most of the smaller companies though they just recently started putting out some long wide boards so maybe I'll get a chance to test them out. I will never ride a burton product again outside of their bindings. Boots breakdown too fast and the boards are overpriced for what you get. I have been hearing some great things about Neversummer but haven't had the chance to test it yet.


----------



## Guest

I bought a lamar cheap off ebay because I was brand new and didn't want to F up an expensive board. So far it has done the trick, but the edges are chipping on the deck and it's got some damage when I really didn't go over rocks or stumps. I Picked the sport up super fast, and am pretty damn good after only a few times out last year. I was thinking about buying a new board, but it just seems like there is no "ONE" to buy. I might just ride this thing out til it breaks then step up and get a new one. I loooked at all the companies people talked about in this thread and saw nothing that set one above from the rest. Burton of course has the branding and name, but also that price, so who knows what board will end up on my feet as a more permanant board of the future.

I guess I'll just have to spin the wheel and whoever has the coolest looking design will probably win


----------



## Guest

I know very little about boards. All i know is this forum kicks ass! The "Sara" comment and the Burton basher have made my day. I agree with the comments and that's why i have ventured into what seems to be the best new technology in boards, and that is Lib Tech. When i looked at many brands of boards this past while all i say was the same board as my 2004 Kemper (1st board). Lib Tech don't let me down and by Feb 2008 i'll know if Lib Tech new technolgoy is where it's at. Cheers!


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> there is a lot of hate towards Burton and it is interesting. for sure it is easy to feel like you are supporting the under dog, but knocking the top dog.
> 
> burton did well to corner a market early on and make massive capital because of it. this capital is now used to maintain their market position thru an influential team of professionals and a shit load of marketing.
> 
> does that guarntee that their products are the doggy's dangler? course not. but at the same time, it doesn't suggest that they no longer try to make good stuff.
> 
> i have had a few burton products. some broke, but their customer service was quick, courteous and generous. i have other stuff that still works and i cannot fault it. is it the best? well i dunno, and i won't know until i have tried absolutely everything that is out there! does it work for me tho? hells yeah. so who cares? let's go riding!
> 
> remember, opinions are like arseholes! we've all got one!


Amen brother!


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> lamar, 5150, morrow, liquid, ltd they're the tits.


i hope this kids being sarcastic bcus those are 5 of the worst boards in the industry... good one... and your name alone represents you as a poser.


----------



## Guest

for one burton did NOT invent snowboarding... it started with a GIRL skiier, cant remember names and she was getting good and her father made it a challenge for her by welding 2 edges of the skis together... people did this for a season or 2. that got lame. THEN, Tom Burton or whoever came out with the snurfer, after about 3 years of that or so idk how long and several peoples attempts he PERFECTED the IDEA of a SNOWBOARD! BURTON did NOT INVENT SNOWBOARDING! some burtons suck big monkey nuts and others are good. but yet again it only comes down to your preference, whatever you are comftorble riding on is up to you. every company is the best for something, no company can ever be overall the greatest company. the reason why burton is so big is bcus they were ONE of the FIRST snowboards to come out and they stuck in there, there team shaun white (who is a massive prick) hanna teeter, and the list continues. they bought out forum last year and so now they own forum and jeenyus. 2 of burtons board and binding designers and engineers quit burton and now own the company everyone now knows of as ROME! i am not a burton fan but i will admit that burton has a couple of good boards depending on what you are looking to do such as jibbing, rails, jumps, backcountry, or just learning. every company has a good board for all that. but my top 5 fav brands are forum, ride, capita, rome, and technine. look them up if u have never heard of them... also look up stepchild theyre supposed to be amazing along with technine. if you can find them or their bindings anywhere besides online ill give u a cookie.


----------



## killclimbz

zumiezrep24 said:


> for one burton did NOT invent snowboarding... it started with a GIRL skiier, cant remember names and she was getting good and her father made it a challenge for her by welding 2 edges of the skis together... people did this for a season or 2. that got lame. THEN, Tom Burton or whoever came out with the snurfer, after about 3 years of that or so idk how long and several peoples attempts he PERFECTED the IDEA of a SNOWBOARD! BURTON did NOT INVENT SNOWBOARDING! some burtons suck big monkey nuts and others are good. but yet again it only comes down to your preference, whatever you are comftorble riding on is up to you. every company is the best for something, no company can ever be overall the greatest company. the reason why burton is so big is bcus they were ONE of the FIRST snowboards to come out and they stuck in there, there team shaun white (who is a massive prick) hanna teeter, and the list continues. they bought out forum last year and so now they own forum and jeenyus. 2 of burtons board and binding designers and engineers quit burton and now own the company everyone now knows of as ROME! i am not a burton fan but i will admit that burton has a couple of good boards depending on what you are looking to do such as jibbing, rails, jumps, backcountry, or just learning. every company has a good board for all that. but my top 5 fav brands are forum, ride, capita, rome, and technine. look them up if u have never heard of them... also look up stepchild theyre supposed to be amazing along with technine. if you can find them or their bindings anywhere besides online ill give u a cookie.


And the thread resurrection of the day award goes to...


----------



## sedition

Burton is best because they are the biggest company, have the most ads, and have the best team. 

(bait set...)


----------



## sedition

mpdsnowman said:


> Sara wants to snowboard with her friends...Bottom line she is a walking greenhorn billboard for burton.


And who is to blame for that?


----------



## sedition

BurtonAvenger said:


> I can guarantee I've probably ridden more boards from most companies than any one person on this forum.


Well, some of us have been riding for over 20 years...you may not have the market cornered on that one


----------



## Guest

Well, I would have to say Palmer or Burton. Both are local to me (or were), Palmer makes quality pre-tuned, pre waxed, nice boards. I have no idea why they aren't more popular. I don't particulary like all burton boards (they have such a huge selection), but their gear is quality. My favourite jacket company is nothface. Expensive, but such good quality, and so comfortable, and in my opinion (I like brown/black/white stuff) styling! 

P.S. I just saw my board (jussi oksanen) that I ordered at my local ski shop, and the owners said it was one of their favourites. It feels sick with the stock cartels they had on it. I hope it's as good with the ride rx's I got.


----------



## killclimbz

sedition said:


> Well, some of us have been riding for over 20 years...you may not have the market cornered on that one


Actually I bet that's a true statement. In general BA demo's about 40-70 different boards a season. I've been riding for over 20 years and know I haven't ridden close to that many boards. Just sayin'. For all his talk, he does know product...


----------



## sedition

killclimbz said:


> Actually I bet that's a true statement. In general BA demo's about 40-70 different boards a season. I've been riding for over 20 years and know I haven't ridden close to that many boards. Just sayin'. For all his talk, he does know product...


props to him, then. Good stuff.


----------



## T.J.

worst.thread.evar. i dont even know where to start with this one. i should just actually leave it alone but...

burton avenger, to even claim you've ridden more boards than anyone else on these forums makes you a complete jackass. you know nothing about anyone here. as mentioned above, some people on there have been riding for more years than i suspect you have been alive.

zumiezrep, to call someone a poser with a name like yours makes you look like a jackass. you are truly the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## kri$han

I might've mentioned a few brands in another thread, but I'll do it again here;

I've done a lotta research to look for a new board this year, cuz my money's burning a hole in my pocket, and i wanna get a board with some serious flex and pop... I've been hearing a lot about and reading a lot about Lib Tech, Technine, Rome, Ride and Forum. i won't look at Burton, cuz I don't think they're prices aren't worth it (for boards). Their bindings seem to be in a class of their own though, with some well thought out designs.

These are park board brands mostly though, I can't see myself getting a traditional board, cuz my first board (that i currently have, Option Icon) is a park board, and I ride down the hill just fine, so I think I'll be riding twin-tip boards form now on.


----------



## Guest

The top rated snow board for advanced snowboarders is the "Ride DH Snowboard 2007" 6 Ride DH Snowboard 2007 reviews in Snowboards - Buzzillions.com 

You can also find the top rated boards and other equiptment if you're a beginner, or you can even filter it down by the pros and cons of each product. The cool thing is, each person who leaves a review has actually purchased the product, so there's no bias in how they rate it.


----------



## Guest

*Top Rated Boards by actual buyers*



clockwork said:


> Everybody has their favorite. I know I certainly have mine and its definately changed over the years as some brands have come and gone.
> 
> In your opinion, who makes the best snowboards?
> 
> Why ?


The Burton Custom / Custom Wide Snowboard got the top reviews by actual buyers: Real Burton Custom / Custom Wide Snowboard reviews in Snowboards - Buzzillions.com

People said it has great: Carving ability, Lightweight, Well balanced, and its' Tough.

One guy said "I have had three snowboards, and this has been the best one. I have the 05 model, 166 cm. It is a great board."


----------



## Guest

I just got my jussi oksanen, can't wait to try it after we aget a fresh layer in a few hours


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Burton is best because they are the biggest company, have the most ads, and have the best team.
> 
> (bait set...)


hahahahha doesnt make them the best... makes them the most well known... its like skating dumbass... do you like element? NO! why? bcus theyre product sucks. they spend the most in advertising and they have a well known team... not the best... same as burton. forum stepchild and technine have the best teams. they dont do the competitions as the xgames bcus they dont need to get known that much... why? bcus they dont want little poser kids who think that they are the best company to buy their product and discriminate it. there is no best board let alone no best company. its what you like and its all preference. its just like buying a car... some are ford some are chevy some are imports... got it? thanks...


----------



## Guest

Emma03 said:


> The Burton Custom / Custom Wide Snowboard got the top reviews by actual buyers: Real Burton Custom / Custom Wide Snowboard reviews in Snowboards - Buzzillions.com
> 
> People said it has great: Carving ability, Lightweight, Well balanced, and its' Tough.
> 
> One guy said "I have had three snowboards, and this has been the best one. I have the 05 model, 166 cm. It is a great board."


166 cm... its obviously a backcountry or downhill board not a park board. so its product buyers favorite not the worlds... everyone has their favs...


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> worst.thread.evar. i dont even know where to start with this one. i should just actually leave it alone but...
> 
> burton avenger, to even claim you've ridden more boards than anyone else on these forums makes you a complete jackass. you know nothing about anyone here. as mentioned above, some people on there have been riding for more years than i suspect you have been alive.
> 
> zumiezrep, to call someone a poser with a name like yours makes you look like a jackass. you are truly the pot calling the kettle black.


i just got pissed... thts all... but yeah i get wht ur saying...


----------



## Guest

zumiezrep24 said:


> 166 cm... its obviously a backcountry or downhill board not a park board. so its product buyers favorite not the worlds... everyone has their favs...


wrong. the custom is, and always had been, an all mountain freestyle stick. the fact that it is longer than what most people ride makes absolutely no difference. to put it simply, bigger board = bigger rider.

and maybe you should _really_ read sedition's post before you go off on a tangent.


----------



## sedition

zumiezrep24 said:


> hahahahha doesnt make them the best... makes them the most well known... its like skating dumbass... do you like element? NO! why? bcus theyre product sucks. they spend the most in advertising and they have a well known team... not the best... same as burton. forum stepchild and technine have the best teams. they dont do the competitions as the xgames bcus they dont need to get known that much... why? bcus they dont want little poser kids who think that they are the best company to buy their product and discriminate it. there is no best board let alone no best company. its what you like and its all preference. its just like buying a car... some are ford some are chevy some are imports... got it? thanks...


Wow. I didn't think anyone would actually fall for the "bait set." It really is too easy to be a Borat stunt-double on the Internts. At least if provides amusement.


----------



## sedition

yso said:


> and maybe you should _really_ read sedition's post before you go off on a tangent.


Aww...it's fun to watch people fall over their own feet.


----------



## Guest

true. true. but it's just too easy when it comes to the big B. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

RIDE!! IDK i just like it i also like gnu rome and burton


----------



## Guest

yso said:


> wrong. the custom is, and always had been, an all mountain freestyle stick. the fact that it is longer than what most people ride makes absolutely no difference. to put it simply, bigger board = bigger rider.
> 
> and maybe you should _really_ read sedition's post before you go off on a tangent.


smaller board = more and faster response. in a park you want faster and more response. i am 6ft and i rode a 149cm for 3 years and just upgraded to a 154cm. just because you are bigger has no difference on how long the board is. park or freestyle boards should never get any bigger than a 158... at the very most a 160... therefore that board is not an all mountain board. the forum manual on the other hand... is...


----------



## Guest

height has very little to do with what size board you should be riding. weight is the key factor. perhaps i should have said heavy rider=longer board.


----------



## Guest

*santa cruz*

has anyone heard anything about the new santa cruz boards. I know they made quality stuff back in the day. but i dont know how there new stuff is.


----------



## legallyillegal

Their new stuff is on par with Sims.


----------



## Triple8Sol

"Best" is relative, and different for everyone based on where they ride, what they ride, size/weight, male/female, skill level, etc...

Personally for boards, I like Bataleon b/c they're a small company with triple base technology. Huge fan of Gnu & Lib Tech b/c of their NW roots and they're super innovative over the last couple decades. They basically invented the modern magnetraction, rocker technology, 4x4 binding mounting, etc... Also love Arbor b/c they're a rider owned/operated West coast co. and are the most eco-friendly with everything they make. Best part is, they've been that way since day one, long before the green movement, unlike all the bandwagon companies that are marketing that these days. Someday I'll own a Rome, Capita, Stepchild, maybe even Never Summer too.

I've always been anti-Burton boards because of the proprietary binding mounting, and since everything is so overpriced. No need for debate, as there are plenty of people that love Burton, and will continue to defend what they overpaid for, whether it's bias, ignorance, or whatever. I used to love Ride/Preston back in the day, but now I stay away from the ski brand with few exceptions.


----------



## burritosandsnow

ive owned boards by ride, k2, endeavor, elevation, lib tech, gnu, but i have to say my favorite board ever was an m3. i went back to that board four different years i loved it .. sadly it was taken from me when my car was stolen... everytime i see one on the hill ( and thats less and less as time goes by ) i hope its mine so i can roll someone and get it back. currently riding a skate banana and a riders choice and have been pleased so far

never had a burton board although i do htink they make gr8 outer wear


----------



## Guest

I used to like option boards but i started breaking them and they quit sending me new ones. I guess they got tired of me. I rode a couple of ride doses but they wore out quick and the warranty was nonexistent. I've ridden two or three burton boards and didnt like any of them. thats all I'll say about burton, just don't like their boards.rode a unity for a couple of days and didnt like it either, super strong but too stiff (stiff doesnt mean quality to me).Been riding rome machines for about 150 days and love them so far. they arent the most durable board but the quality of the ride is way more important than how long they last to me.neversummer... just too stiff (and heavy... also felt "dead" under foot. Powder day tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

*Enough with the corporates*

Mervin, nothing beats a Lib Tech or a GNU in my opinion. I used to like Forums also but lost alot of respect from there corporate B.S. acts.


----------



## Guest

^ in what sense is the company which makes libtech/gnu not a corporation?

what's best? ask 100 different people get one hundred different answers. qed.

i ride a *nidecker* platinum and have tried a bunch of their other stuff. their build-quality and fitness for purpose has always impressed me. for now, they still seem to be a relative unknown on the hill.

i won't buy burton boards on principle because of their decision to try to create a different mounting standard when there was a perfectly good standard on the market. their decision created confusion and difficulty for customers. that said, i've ridden a custom x and it was a nice deck.

i have a good opinion of never summer boards as i know a few people that have them and they last forever.

alasdair


----------



## Guest

alasdairm said:


> ^ in what sense is the company which makes libtech/gnu not a corporation?
> 
> what's best? ask 100 different people get one hundred different answers. qed.
> 
> i ride a *nidecker* platinum and have tried a bunch of their other stuff. their build-quality and fitness for purpose has always impressed me. for now, they still seem to be a relative unknown on the hill.
> 
> i won't buy burton boards on principle because of their decision to try to create a different mounting standard when there was a perfectly good standard on the market. their decision created confusion and difficulty for customers. that said, i've ridden a custom x and it was a nice deck.
> 
> i have a good opinion of never summer boards as i know a few people that have them and they last forever.
> 
> alasdair


In no way did I say that Mervin Manufacturing was not a corporation, just in my opinion they don't have the "corporate act" of business owners with there heads up there ass like Forum has been for a couple years.


----------



## Glade Ripper

currently riding a k2 zero as my main board and love it. got it because it's super light and i used it last year at a demo day on accident and really fell in love.


----------



## Guest

well you said "_enough with the corporates_" then plugged mervin, implying that the companies mentioned in the thread so far are 'corporate' and mervin are not. it just seemed like a bit of an erroneous generalisation, hence my comment.

alasdair


----------



## Guest

I said enough of Forums Corporate B.S. acts, not enough of corporates. But yeah I'll fully admit I may be a hypocrite for liking one corporate manufacturing company but not another because the way the company chooses to behave. Attitude has alot to do with the way I choose companies thats product i want to even try. Just personal choice.


----------



## Guest

my favorite has to be capita. i've ridden a couple burton boards in the past and they just aren't as fun to slap around. plus i tried contacting capita the other day to ask about the horrorscope and i got tj shneider, which was damn awesome. talked to him for a bit and decided to get an indoor survival at the end of the season as my park board and placing my scaremaster into the rock board category.


----------



## max_tm

Volkl anyone? I would never depart with my Coal (unless it would be to get a slightly longer Coal...)


----------



## Guest

i have a volkl, picked it up 2 seasons ago dirt cheap. i didnt know anything about volkl, the price was the only reason i got it but i have to say i realy like it. it just always seems to do the trick, park or powder, i find it real fun to ride.
now i have a ride kink and its been good to me so far, nice and buttery. its great for rails and good for jumps but kinda lacks elsewhere. 
the only board im realy intrested in trying is a bataleon. they must b the best thing that ever happend to park rats with the tripple base tech. wuld probly make things a lot less painful aswell, no more catching your edge on that kinked stair set, ouch


----------



## Extremo

Can I say that *Nitro * has really impressed me with their quality? Or has the discussion deviated too far from the original topic?


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> Elan Inverse is the lightest and probably the only board I ever thought I was going to break when I buttered it.


I ride a ELan Inverse how do you figure that? Im 220 lbs I butter and can pop with ease. Do you mean it feels to stiff and snappy? thats a good thing for a balls out rider


----------



## Guest

Back on topic I would say everyone has there on opinions,But its mainly based on there own Boards in the garage.Most people only have owned a handful of Boards so anyone that hasn't tried all the main companys is bias.

That being said I believe all compnays these days have atleast one high end board that can be a great board.The real thing is how consistant thru out all there boards all the way doen the line from entry level to high end.
my opions are:
1.Mervin= Lib Tech/GNU (all hand made and the most experience in snowboards)
2.Burton (more than just hype great quality but over priced)
3.Rome (all around decent boards)
4.Forum (made by the same company as burton for those that dont know)
5.Nitro
6.I would like to put Elan but the inverse is the only really good board and What I usually ride very quick storng and the lightest wood core board in the world.so I would then look bias.


----------



## psy48

First off - I want to thank everyone for their great insights. Second, I am a noob, just started riding 2yrs ago and always with rental boards (read Burton). The boards seemed OK but heck, what do I know. Last year I bought a 158 GNU CHB for my eldest son with Burton bindings. He was kind enough to let me try it out...once...LOL. It was a great ride. So now with the help of a family friend in BigBear I am getting a couple of new boards, one for me 6' 200lbs and for my younger son 5'5" 111lbs. I am getting the K2 Illusion and jr is getting the Avalanche Crest, both boards with Technine Mooch bindings....I am ready for your comments, one and all...thanks in advance.


----------



## Grizz

1)Prior-Independent,Customer service, construction, small scale production, ride
2)Never Summer-Construction, Warranty
3)Mervin-Experimentation
4)Atomic-Good price, solid no surprises, benefits of ski production


----------



## Guest

Well, I would never call any one company "the best", as I could never do so, I have not ridden them all.

I am one of those 20+ year riders, and now ride Burton exclusively. Proudly.

My first new board back around 90 was a Burton air 6.1. It was the board I fell in love with the sport on. I can still remember the first day I went from my "tech" double laced Sorel after-snow boots to real actual snowboarding boots. Those were the days. Funny thinking back now, I actually used to do full day PLUS full night sessions back to back, at good old Snow Summit. BTW, I miss west ridge. Now I feel old. :/

I guess I have a different view of it all than most here. I have been riding at trendy-ville Big Bear my whole life, and it feels like I have seen it all come and go. For a long time I tried it all along with everyone, and it never worked out well for me. Be it new technology, or different companies, something always was off/broke/low quality. 

So after many years of really not progressing very much at all, I went back to Burton. This was right about the time a few companies decided to solve the whole big foot issue. At the time they were one of the first that made true stiff wide board, which I really need at 6'3, 250, size 13-14. That board was the first Canyon. Man was that a good board. No more funky angles to compensate for nasty overhang. Just like that first Air 6.1 board, it really made me fall in love with the sport again. Back to basics, a solid board, traditional binding and good boots. It all worked well. 

So I don't know. I see companies come, and I see companies go. Tech comes, tech goes.

I decided that I would just stay at home with the company that really started me in the sport and launched me to a new level. I am pretty loyal at this point. I would rock them head to toe without a second thought if thats what I felt like wearing that year. But when it comes to boots, board, bindings, the decision is already made. 

The products have been awesome for me, the most durable, best fit, best everything. And on top, generally the most innovative. And in good ways. Burton would have never led me to so of the crap I spent years "trying". 

I could really care less what most people think, I find come of the comments here silly. I don't need any more information to tell me you are pretty new to the sport. Most of the more experienced/older guys seem have a clearer vision of it all. 

I got the same comments from kids rocking cut-off boards and baseless bindings ten years ago. Yeh, you are so "cutting edge" and I am so "corporate". Whatever. 

Now that there is so much info on the WWW and great sites like this, I am positive I could find another great setup. There are so many more choices when it comes to boards that actually work for me now. But why should I? They (Burton) have done me good.

So this year I got me a Custom X Wide and Co2 EST's. Already have Ions for boots (best boot In have ever touched to my feet, hands down) I expect nothing less but the best ride I have ever had and it taking me to another level, just like every other board of their I have had.

I firmly believe that it is facts like this that makes them the biggest company in the biz. Trying to play it all off as marketing etc. is just ignoring a company that has been rock solid for the life of the sport, and great for the sport, and riders like me.

~2001 @ Summit on my Canyon, CFX's, and head to toe Burton and loving it. Damn I miss Westridge. F bear mountain.










/end long post


----------



## Guest

HB_Boarder said:


> I could really care less what most people think, I find come of the comments here silly.











(personal hot button )

alasdair


----------



## Guest

My personal hot button is grammar Nazis


----------



## Guest

bataleon. TBT nuff said


----------



## Triple8Sol

burritosandsnow said:


> never had a burton board although i do htink they make gr8 outer wear


That sums it up. I love their tech outerwear, but other than that, f their gear.


----------



## Guest

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Morrow. Is it perhaps that people think they're mediocre? Interested in hearing thoughts on Morrow.


----------



## arsenic0

Lift-Hopper said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Morrow. Is it perhaps that people think they're mediocre? Interested in hearing thoughts on Morrow.


Morrow unfortunately is at the bottom of the totem pole with the likes of Lamar and LTD(Limited)...they are decent boards for their price point(there are better though) but arent looked upon very nicely.


----------



## Extremo

Morrow is price point. Anyone serious about snowboarding knows to stay away from them.


----------



## Guest

fuckkkk marrow. is he serious?


----------



## Triple8Sol

If it's sold at discount sporting goods stores like Big5, that's a sign right there.


----------



## Guest

I'm a fan of the smaller companies that have their stuff made in North America rather than China or in Europe where most of the boards come out of the same plant, same mold, with different graphics.

I've ridden a Signal, which was pretty good. I just discovered Harlot Snowboards but haven't tried one out, and can't find one anywhere near me in the first place, but they look wicked, the tech looks good, and they're hand made which can only be a good thing. And I've used a Smokin Snowboard which was great as well.

Too many people stick to Burton or whatever, way too narrow minded if you ask me. There's a world of better products out there by better companies more in touch with the culture and that's really important.

Just my opinion but I know there are a ton of people like me out there.


----------



## Guest

yas said:


> other than that:
> lib tech - went through a few of them, love'em!
> salomon - still love'em, even though I broke one of the top freestyle models 4 years ago
> morrow - same story as with salomon - although it was their 3d revert model with some wicked new core technology (about 7-8 years ago, dunno if they got any better - I know the technology is still the same) anyways love them, cause Todd Richards use to ride for them.
> burton - crap. c'mon guys, we all know it's crap
> forum - rewind 6-7 years ago - they had the best snowboarders in the world on 1 team!!! Thanx Peter Line


burton isint crap as it is just way over rated cuz you have to admit if your bying some of there more expensive stuff its really nice


----------



## Guest

Lift-Hopper said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Morrow. Is it perhaps that people think they're mediocre? Interested in hearing thoughts on Morrow.


My first board (i.e. my only board) is a Morrow. I likes it. I likes it a lot. But I haven't gotten a chance to try many other boards out, just the Rossignols they have at the rental place on the mountain. But the only thing that bothers me about my Morrow board is the plastic bindings. They sound creaky, and I know I'm gonna break them eventually. But I got the whole setup for $150, I'm not mad at all.


----------



## KIKNIT

Never summer for myslef personally.

Bought a 158 Evo-R last week, had 8 days on it. I have ridden everything on it, park, powder, grommer and ice. It slays EVERYTHING. 

My ollies have doubled in size.
Edge hold is incredible.
Buttering is so easy it, should be labled cheatering.

I have completely nailed rocks with it, and needless to say the rocks came of second best. I would never (summer) be able to say that about a many other boards I've ridden.

They say immitation is the best form of flatery, look at Nitro's Sub Pop for proof that Rocker-Camber is madness...

Oh and that Never summer is sold out completely from factory.


----------



## Guest

lol yea i heard


----------



## Guest

In my opinion i think forum is up there because they are great boards ......i have ridden things like burton's which were great....lamars are nice........sims are fantastic and loop was my first board and i thought it was amazing...but when it all boils down forum just amazed me that is why i got a forum mini-youngblood


----------



## Bones

lisevolution said:


> I'm a big fan of Ride, equipment I've been using for the last 3yrs,


Same here. I've had 3 Ride board/binding setups and have been more than satisfied everytime. I've demoed and/or purchased some Burton stuff and while I didn't have a bad experience, I always found myself 
wondering why it is priced more (and much more in some cases)

All that said....Burton does have great marketing and a sound business plan. I've been wanting to demo some other brands, but every demo day around here seems to be Burton, Burton and more Burton. I've only been able to ride one Rome board (and way too short for me) and a smattering of mid-range boards from other brands. Every Burton demo day, I seem to be able to try out every one of their models in pretty close to my size.


----------



## Guest

shit thread.

Everyone is going to state whatever they currently own or have owned and say its the best. Everyone offers something a little different so go check em out.

Neversummer, Lib-Tech, GNU, Forum, Monument, Arbor,Burton O blasphemy), all make excellent products. Ask to try out friends for a run, demo as often as you can, read up on the products and pick what works best for you.


----------



## Guest

Ride is basically the same as K2 right?


----------



## Guest

I have a Ride Yukon 172 with Beta's, and this year I got a Supermodel 172 with Cartels... I got like, 40+ days on The Yukon, and 2 on the Supe, and I dunno... I dunno... I like the Supe so far, haven't had it out on a 10/10 day yet, but Ride is a good solid board... That's a tough call


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> lamar, 5150, morrow, liquid, ltd they're the tits.


lol, wow.......


----------



## Guest

I think Burton is the best. :thumbsup:

____________________________________________
I'm a sucker for Gretchen Bleiler. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I like lib tech and rome but i think it depends on what kinda board your lookin 4 i dont think theres 1 company out there that makes outstanding boards 4 each type of riding


----------



## jmacphee9

wees said:


> I think Burton is the best. :thumbsup:


why would you bring this horrendous old thread back?


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> why would you bring this horrendous old thread back?


because he speaks the truth?


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> why would you bring this horrendous old thread back?


I think this thread read: *What Company Makes the Best Snowboards, & Why?*

so I just answer.. although I answered incomplete. I didn't gave any reason.. lol.. sorry.

_________________________________________________
:laugh:
Snowboarding is the best! Extreme sports ever!

I'm a sucker for Gretchen Bleiler. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9

this thread was two months old and deserved death long before that..worst topic ever.


----------



## Enigmatic

lol well since I just joined i guess ill throw my hat into the ring although late as it is

I paid $200 last season and wound up with two identical 07 Burton Customs (154) The only things that set them apart were the color-ways and the fact that one was brand new and one was demoed about 10 times. 

I wish I could demo all these other boards in a weekend though. To be honest, I've never strapped into anything besides burton. I really want to try Capita, Gnu, Lib-tech, K2, Nitro, and NeverSummer (I had never heard of NS before joining this forum but most of you guys seem to love it)

So far though I think Lib-tech has caught my attention the most


----------



## dlau247

i have a question. why do burton snowboards suck? I have one but I picked it because it looked nice. Also does everything from burton suck. I hear the boots are one of the best all around and like cartels are supposely really good.


----------



## crazyface

dlau247 said:


> i have a question. why do burton snowboards suck? I have one but I picked it because it looked nice. Also does everything from burton suck. I hear the boots are one of the best all around and like cartels are supposely really good.


there boards dont "suck". they can be overpriced. and you shouldnt pick out a board because it looks nice. that is the reason many people will say burtons suck.


----------



## dlau247

hm but if i spend money on the board it has to look nice ATLEAST.. also should you use a freestyle board if you free ride?


----------



## mallrat

Simple answer to the original queston...there isn't one. Most companies make solid products right now.

As to why Burton boards suck... They don't. You just don't like the one you're riding. Shaun White's boards have been known to be hated by the genral public. From what I understand they're softer in the nose with a very stiff tail. The older Brushie's were this way and I couldn't stand them, but that didn't make it a bad board, just a board I didn't like.


----------



## Leo

mallrat said:


> Simple answer to the original queston...there isn't one. Most companies make solid products right now.
> 
> As to why Burton boards suck... They don't. You just don't like the one you're riding. Shaun White's boards have been known to be hated by the genral public. From what I understand they're softer in the nose with a very stiff tail. The older Brushie's were this way and I couldn't stand them, but that didn't make it a bad board, just a board I didn't like.


Eh? Softer in the nose because there is more nose due to the slightly directional setup. I don't have a problem doing nollies on mine. And actually, I see way more people riding Shaun White boards than I do any of Burton's other signature models. Shaun White boards are just a custom Custom, get mah drift there?


----------



## Tarzanman

dlau247 said:


> i have a question. why do burton snowboards suck? I have one but I picked it because it looked nice. Also does everything from burton suck. I hear the boots are one of the best all around and like cartels are supposely really good.


They don't necessarily suck, they are just the 800 lbs gorilla of snowboarding and not all of their gear/equipment is aimed at the purist.

If you are buying Burton, then you should make sure you educate yourself about the product you purchase instead of just trusting the brand name. They put their name on a lot of products that wouldn't otherwise sell if it carried another manufacturer's label.


----------



## Guest

I know everyone has different needs/wants and every manufacturer has it's own strengths/weaknesses but in my opinion Burton is still king... i know some might flame me over it but it's true.

www.therideprophets.com


----------



## Leo

By the way Dlau, I have your exact board size and all. I love it. This board has amazing pop. Effortless ollies/nollies on this thing.

With that said, I do want a softer board for my next go. I am getting really into ground tricks and buttering and the Shaun White isn't really a good board for this. It's great for jumps and rails (from what I hear, I don't do rails personally) though. It also tackles freeriding tasks very well.


----------



## ATOTony76

KIKNIT said:


> Never summer for myslef personally.
> 
> Bought a 158 Evo-R last week, had 8 days on it. I have ridden everything on it, park, powder, grommer and ice. It slays EVERYTHING.
> 
> My ollies have doubled in size.
> Edge hold is incredible.
> Buttering is so easy it, should be labled cheatering.
> 
> I have completely nailed rocks with it, and needless to say the rocks came of second best. I would never (summer) be able to say that about a many other boards I've ridden.
> 
> They say immitation is the best form of flatery, look at Nitro's Sub Pop for proof that Rocker-Camber is madness...
> 
> Oh and that Never summer is sold out completely from factory.


well depending upon the rider, one could slay anything on any board, just depends upon how good you are. I have different boards that very depending upon what i want to do! 

I would have to say that in the park dept Libtech and Capita kill all. 
All mountain would be a three way tie between K2, Neversummer, and Burton.


----------



## supremej

i love my ride society


----------



## Tototundu

I am new to snowboarding(just learned this season). Prior to getting a board I asked around alot and cruised the websites. Burton seems to be clearly dominant and the pros seem to like them. They can't be that bad. I wonder if the problem is not that snowboarding is supposed to be counter-culture so the people on the site are just hating because Burton has gotten so big(ie. microsoft, nike, iphone). My guess is that like other fields, everybodys top line boards are pretty good. I am open to suggestions. I figure I will buy a new board in a year or so. It would be nice to hear, technically speaking, why one board is better than another.


----------



## 1ma2t

I have been snowboarding for 13 years and have ridden a few boards. I have ridden everything on the mountain, and love it all.
I have had a ride, forum, Never Summer, and Burton. I have liked them all, but forum was my least favorite, and never summer was my favorite of them all. I am now into Reverse Camber and I got the Burton Hero (lib tech was too trendy) and I loved it until I broke it (guess i was used to Never Summer), and burton took 4 months to get me my money, and I was stuck with their channel spefic bindings, so I had to get another Burton. I got the one with flat camber because "v-rocker" was too loose, and I wanted a more contact going into a turn.
Best company? I think Capita, Never Summer, Bataleon, and even K2 and Ride have some pretty sweet stuff right now.


----------



## MountainManCO

JolieAmie said:


> Haha this made me laugh! I am Sara! Only it's my money, not mom and dad's, and in my defense I had a rationale. I knew NOTHING about snowboarding, had $600 for ALL my gear (from the hat on my head to the board on my feet). I knew Burton because of their crazy branding ability. Therefore I spent more on what I thought would be quality softgoods (Burton), so if it turned out riding was not for me I could chalk the board etc. to a loss, but I'd still have a quality coat!
> 
> AND chances are most people do start boarding at an age where their parents will buy/gift them their gear. I won't begrudge them that fact, lucky them! Wish it was me! Everyone was a greenhorn once. I know I am.... and yeah it sucks. I know everyone's always looking at me thinking, "Wow! That girl is ridiculous." But I'll only get better and learn about new companies if I get out (Yes, is my spiffy Burton Chopper Jacket) and go for it.
> 
> Finally, I looked at this forum because I am looking for a new board and don't know where to turn. And after a very short first year of riding I am trying to figure out a fairly decent board to get and I still am not too familiar with other companies. So I think everyone should keep on with their recommendations, so people like me can learn something!
> 
> 
> After a read through I realized this may come off as something other than lighthearted. But it really is! I did feel ridiculous in my $400 outfit on $200 of gear. But I also felt ridiculous falling on my a$$ about 40 times my first few days out, so I figure at least I was consistent!


YOU GO GIRL! 8)



alasdairm said:


> (personal hot button )
> 
> alasdair


AMEN!!!! NICELY DONE!


----------



## FlipsideJohn

imo, theres really no such thing as the best snowboard making company. each company has there own nich err niche? idk. its just like asking whats the best board. theres so many factors, basically its just an opinion.


----------



## Seagull

I've owned a Ride (some old cruiser from like 96-98ish), 09 Salomon Ace, and now a Prior AMF 2010... But hands down my favourite board Ive ever ridden was my buddies Volkl. Goddamn beautiful.


----------



## RVM

WTF? Why is this thread still kicking? 

Oh wait, I know why, because douchebags like me keeping posting in it.


----------



## npalmern

Everyone had their own favorite but for me it definatly has to go to Lib Tech and Gnu. Especially with the Magne-Traction and their banana rocker.


----------



## eastCOASTkills

rome, because of the SICK customer service. Lib tech and GNU also make sick boards because of the constant and new technology they're putting in their boards.


----------



## SwissMiss

Personal preference!
Forum and Gnu


----------



## thugit

bitchboards ftw


----------



## RVM

Bitchboards roxxor my boxxors!



thugit said:


> bitchboards ftw


----------



## thugit

well worth the 420 mark on that post.


----------



## RVM

hah! I didn't even notice! I'll have to celebrate when I get off work. Oh, and yeah, I agree, well worth it. :thumbsup:





thugit said:


> well worth the 420 mark on that post.


----------



## thugit

i'll be there in spirit, actually i'll probably celebrate right along with you tonight before my auto class.


----------



## JeffreyCH

BurtonAvenger said:


> lamar, 5150, morrow, liquid, ltd they're the tits.


Giving AWESOME advice since 2007!! :laugh:


----------



## GNU-LOVE

Lib
Gnu
Never Summer
Capita
Rome
Burton (Yes Burton High End Boards are still primo) Hating is for angry tools


----------



## rscott22

GNU-LOVE said:


> Lib
> Gnu
> Never Summer
> Capita
> Rome
> Burton (Yes Burton High End Boards are still primo) Hating is for angry tools


I 2nd your list I ride a LIB Tech Skate Banana and I will never look back. Best board I have ever had hands down!


----------



## thugit

you must not have ridden very many boards then..


----------



## rscott22

thugit said:


> you must not have ridden very many boards then..


My skate banana is my 7th board and it does well in all elements for me great for the ice/groomers here in the lower northeast and rides great when I take for my yearly trip to vermont in the powder. I am not a punk kid on here just saying a board is great because of it's name or graphics but, because the board handles much better then my previous boards I have ridden.


----------



## radnorthwest

*Tbt*

Bataleon's are for sure the best boards I've ridden...whether they be park or freeride, the Triple Base just makes snowboarding more fun, simple as that. Raised edges keep a fun, loose ride and camber provides pop and control...what more do you want in a board?


----------



## T.J.

rscott22 said:


> My skate banana is my 7th board and it does well in all elements for me great for the ice/groomers here in the lower northeast and rides great when I take for my yearly trip to vermont in the powder. I am not a punk kid on here just saying a board is great because of it's name or graphics but, because the board handles much better then my previous boards I have ridden.


completely off topic but waynesboro? i'm in hagersbush bro. you ride libery, whitetail or both?


----------



## rscott22

T.J. said:


> completely off topic but waynesboro? i'm in hagersbush bro. you ride libery, whitetail or both?


hahaha good ole H-town and yeah I ride at liberty actually I have worked there every winter for 8 years now for free board passes. I am looking for people to ride with this winter since all my friends are stank and out grew snowboarding. My e-mail is [email protected] hit me up and maybe we can go board together this winter.


----------



## SPAZ

i'm going to disregard every other post now and say NEVERSUMMER
[/THREAD.]


----------



## seant46

I make the best snowboards?

Why you might ask? Because I fucking said so.

BUY NOW















:laugh:

/Thread my ass!


----------



## DCsnow

BurtonAvenger said:


> lamar, 5150, morrow, liquid, ltd they're the tits.


you were that stupid 5 years ago? or were you joking.


----------



## Irahi

Pretty epic necro just to get whooshed by the first sarcastic reply in the thread.


----------



## stan_darsh

hahaha i read the first page just to have reference when i got to the dig portion, and BA's 'awesome list' made me laugh super hard. almost as hard as you pulling this up because of it. this, plus your tantrum thread have made me laugh at least a dozen times. thanks man


----------



## Snowboard Sloth

kimchijajonshim said:


> Sorry dude, but based on various things I've seen of you while wandering around on this forum (saying Burton bindings don't fit on non-Burton boards, comparing a Ride Decade to a Custom X based on conjecture, considering buying Burton Customs, picking up a Twin because it looks cool), I think it's safe to say that your research amounts to diddily squat. Burton makes some great gear and I have a lot of respect for them because they have remarkable advertising and a dominant marketshare in a competitive business, but there is no way that they are unequivocally make the best gear out there. If you had heavily ridden Burton's gear I'd respect your opinion as valid, but clearly you haven't.


*Applause* hands-down best post I've seen on this forum ever! Sorry dude, but the dude has a point. Personally, I think that Burton is great. They are pretty much top of the line in quality... and price, lets admit. I can agree with your assessment of the company to an extent, but being that I am very new to Burton equipment, I cannot say wether or not it is the BEST company out there. I'm sure that Burton is a better company than DC, but what about K2? Just because you don't hear about them as much as Burton doesn't mean that they are any less respectable. kimchijajonshim has a point at the begining of his quote and he is a little harsh, but sometimes the truth hurts. Idk how long you have been boarding, however by the things that kimchijajonshim claims you said, you just plainly don't know what you are talking about. 
I'll be honest with you that this 2014 year is only my second season. I'm a noob. I joined this forum to ask questions to PROs who KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT -emphasis on that- and to spread the knoledge that I have learned through reasearch and this forum. When somebody asks a question on here, they want an answer provided by somebody who knows what they are talking about. They don't need to be told lies by random know-it-all people. 
I'm sorry to lay it down to you man, but nobody wants a person who is going to act as if he knows stuff but really doesn't on this forum. If you keep acting like a veteran snowboarder to people who need solid answers from actual pros, they are going to receive the wrong information, spend their money on what you endorse and then they are going to realize that they have been screwed up by an idiot on some snowboarding forum and they are going to get mad at you. They might even rage quit on the whole idea of snowboarding. 
For example, if I wanted to know what size board I needed for powder boarding and somebody said that their board is up to their chin, I would go out and spend my money on a board that is too small for me and have a horrible time. 
I think you get he point. Have a nice day,
Snowboard Sloth


----------



## Donutz

6 year 4 month necro ref. New and high, folks. Ante up.


----------



## swhit11

Ride and NeverSummer have done really well for me. Had the 2012 machete, sold it to my little bro and got a new NS Proto last year. Both have been awesome!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

And the onslaught of necrophiliac newbs has happened. All hail the zombie apocalypse!


----------



## Snowboard Sloth

BurtonAvenger said:


> And the onslaught of necrophiliac newbs has happened. All hail the zombie apocalypse!


Lol! Grab a snowboard and run to the hills... Or mountains!


----------



## StevePowell

NITRO - high spec materials, euro made, stiff as me first thing in the morning, saved my life a few times..... works well for me all day every day....


----------



## linvillegorge

Five year old thread bump? Nice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You sir sound like a fucking moron.


----------

